# Los Angeles?



## pan (Apr 27, 2006)

I will go to LA for a course in july in UCLA, is there any good place to shoot near it? since, i haven't been to the USA, I don't know much about the situation there. Any help? Thanks


----------



## zedin (Apr 27, 2006)

It depends.  UCLA itself is somewhat downtown and has a lot of urban shooting settings nearby.  If you have access to a car then the possibilities are almost endless since within a 2 hour drive you can hit just about any sort of setting.


----------



## pan (Apr 28, 2006)

thank you zedin. But I'm afraid a car is not available. pity


----------



## snizoley (May 4, 2006)

Venice Beach is popular.  Right alongside the beach.  The shops, the people.  Try some stray alleys around there as well.

Also very beachy is Santa Monica Pier.  They have a ferris wheel there and a new photography exibit next to the pier that is entirely constructed out of shipping crates.


----------



## snizoley (May 4, 2006)

Oh i see now you dont have a car. Venice is far to ride a bicycle.  But you can manage to get to Santa Monica Pier still with a bicycle.  Take Wilshire Blvd alllll the way down to the ocean and you will hit the Pier.  Its mostly commercial along the way until you get closer to the ocean.


----------



## zedin (May 4, 2006)

There is always the bus system as well if you don't mind it sometimes take awhile to get where you want to go.
*edit* Also the national cemetary right next to UCLA is something you should see while you are there*


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 4, 2006)

Rent a car if you can. There are cheap places like Rent-a-Wreck. LA does not work without a car, and if you've never been to Los Angeles you will not want to miss out. LA is a car town, it is nothing like the East Coast cities.

Once you have the car, go see the Beach towns (Venice, Santa Monica, Malibu) and places like Hollywood, the Sunset Strip and downtown LA. You can take the car out to the Desert (go to Joshua Tree National Park) or into the beautiful wine country behind Santa Barbara. 

Greater LA has virtually every type of city or country available - go shoot all of it.


----------



## pan (May 16, 2006)

Thank you all!!
I will try to rent a car!
It seems that I will have a fantastic summer in LA!


----------



## otherprof (Jul 28, 2016)

pan said:


> I will go to LA for a course in july in UCLA, is there any good place to shoot near it? since, i haven't been to the USA, I don't know much about the situation there. Any help? Thanks


Uber works really well in LA. We use it all the time when we are there and never have to wait more than a couple of minutes. They can also pick up at LAX now, and are much cheaper than cabs.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2016)

You will have an absolute blast in LA. So much to see. You can uber to get around. Very cheap!!! Google search "photo spots in LA"

Have a safe trip and enjoy.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 28, 2016)

I just noticed this thread and an April 2006 post date.  If you're still in LA, I have a car and I can take you around. PM me.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh man.....I got, got. A 2006 thread reborn.


I hope LA was great 10 years ago.


----------

